# Anti Vibe Gloves



## WesternSaw (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Fellas
I see there are a couple of threads on the topic but wonder if there are any updates to this topic. I'm getting some numb fingers on my right hand when running my 90 Kombi unit .Maybe I'm holding it too tight .
Thanks 
WesternSaw


----------



## LumberjackElf (Jun 30, 2018)

Just had numbness in my thumb and pointer finger on my right hand about 2 months ago after weed whacking with an FS90R for about four hours straight with a couple 2 minute breaks for refueling and water. I had never had any issues with vibrations before that.

I bought ProFlex 9000 Certified Lightweight Anti-Vibration Work Gloves off Amazon for about $30 including shipping. I wear them every time I use the trimmer now because they say the effects are cumulative. I’m also planning on using them for hedge trimming because according to a Stihl chart the hedge trimmers are the worst when it comes to vibrations.

I’m still getting used to the thickness of the gloves. My fingers get tired from gripping the machine now, but that’s just from the new grip. The gloves I have aren’t too bad in the heat and high humidity either. Overall wasn’t too difficult of a change comfort wise. Hope this helps.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 30, 2018)

LumberjackElf said:


> Just had numbness in my thumb and pointer finger on my right hand about 2 months ago after weed whacking with an FS90R for about four hours straight with a couple 2 minute breaks for refueling and water. I had never had any issues with vibrations before that.
> 
> I bought ProFlex 9000 Certified Lightweight Anti-Vibration Work Gloves off Amazon for about $30 including shipping. I wear them every time I use the trimmer now because they say the effects are cumulative. I’m also planning on using them for hedge trimming because according to a Stihl chart the hedge trimmers are the worst when it comes to vibrations.
> 
> I’m still getting used to the thickness of the gloves. My fingers get tired from gripping the machine now, but that’s just from the new grip. The gloves I have aren’t too bad in the heat and high humidity either. Overall wasn’t too difficult of a change comfort wise. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the advice Lumberjackelf ! That's when I have noticed it as well, after about 3 hours continued use .It's not not good !
I have heard that continued use under those conditions will lead to a permanent condition and who wants that . Sort of like RSI's ( Repeatative Strain Injuries )
WesternSaw


----------



## LumberjackElf (Jun 30, 2018)

WesternSaw said:


> Thanks for the advice Lumberjackelf ! That's when I have noticed it as well, after about 3 hours continued use .It's not not good !
> I have heard that continued use under those conditions will lead to a permanent condition and who wants that . Sort of like RSI's ( Repeatative Strain Injuries )
> WesternSaw



Here’s the Stihl vibration data sheet for brushcutters.

http://static.stihl.com/security_data_sheet/downloads/GB_FS_KWKZ.pdf

And this page you can find all Stihl vibration data sheets as well as other information about Hand-Arm Vibration Syndrome.

https://www.stihl.co.uk/eu-vibration-directive.aspx


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 30, 2018)

My hand cramps stopped when I switched to the anti vibration saws. I did use very thick leather with the wool liners army gloves. Even with the anti vibration.

My hands get numb on the dirtbike when I grip too tight.


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 30, 2018)

I’ve had good results with the padded anti-vibe leather gloves from Home Depot or Lowes—it’s been a couple years since I bought them. I actually had to switch to a Husqvarna 525L line trimmer because of it’s very advanced anti-vibe grip. My right hand (throttle hand) was going numb. The gloves and new trimmer have helped tremendously!


----------



## JTM (Jul 7, 2018)

My hands would be numb if I gripped a push broom for four hours straight. If you don’t do something like this on an almost daily basis your body will not be used to it. If you do this work daily, or several times a week, as an occupation and symptoms are persistent then you best see a doctor. Everybody’s different though. Age and autoimmune diseases can really exacerbate cumulative trauma disorders. Carpal tunnel syndrome might be a nuisance to some, debilitating to a few, but Reynaud’s (white finger) is not something you want to mess with.


When I rode off-road bikes slight changes in the thickness of gloves and/or grips can make a big difference. A steering dampener is a must. Helps reduce arm pump.

It’s not only vibration but how you grip the tool as well. Anti-vibe gloves are great in reducing fatigue which to me is the main advantage/benefit as a weekend warrior. We all know that fatigue opens the door to something bad waiting to happen.


----------



## rngrchad (Jul 7, 2018)

Anti-vibe gloves? Do you mean “b!tch mittens”?


----------



## JTM (Jul 7, 2018)

rngrchad said:


> Anti-vibe gloves? Do you mean “b!tch mittens”?


LMAO! That my friend is going into my not-so-technical dictionary.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a Kombi and it's a vibrating son of a gun. I get buzzing hands if I use that thing for more than 20-30 mins at a time. For the $$ it cost, you'd figure they could balance it better!


----------



## rngrchad (Jul 7, 2018)

The Stihl 4mix weed trimmers are the worst vibration attenuation into my wrists of any hand powered tool I run. I can't explain it, but I can run my oldschool FS80 2stroke trimmer all day long. If I run my fs70 (4mix) my hands literally hurt after 30 minutes. Strange.....same with some stihl chainsaws....run a stihl for 20 minutes= hands lose their dexterity and strength, run a Husky for 4 hours straight and no problems at all..... the ***** mittens was a joke fellas. I'm sympatheic towards vibration issues as I have a steel plate in my forearm and 6 screws.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 8, 2018)

I have no issues with most saws, mostly run Stihl, but have a few Husqvarnas, Poulan Pros, Efcos, etc around the shop. I had an MS290 years ago and that was rough on the hands.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jul 8, 2018)

JTM said:


> My hands would be numb if I gripped a push broom for four hours straight. If you don’t do something like this on an almost daily basis your body will not be used to it. If you do this work daily, or several times a week, as an occupation and symptoms are persistent then you best see a doctor. Everybody’s different though. Age and autoimmune diseases can really exacerbate cumulative trauma disorders. Carpal tunnel syndrome might be a nuisance to some, debilitating to a few, but Reynaud’s (white finger) is not something you want to mess with.
> 
> 
> When I rode off-road bikes slight changes in the thickness of gloves and/or grips can make a big difference. A steering dampener is a must. Helps reduce arm pump.
> ...



I too used to ride bikes. I rode between 20-60 miles at a time. The numbing from riding without good gloves is a PITA, but it can lead to permanent nerve damage. I wonder if cycling gloves wouldn't work well for O P E use as well?


----------



## WesternSaw (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies fellas ! Going to search out some good anti vibe gloves @
WesternSaw


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 10, 2018)

One other thought on vibration.
Pull out the drive line~cable and re-grease it every year. (twice ain't gonna hurt a thing)
I've found that keeping fresh grease in the drive lines helps damp some of the vibration.
Lower boom of the attachments usually just has two fasteners to remove and you're able to slid it out then.
a shot of lube in the gear head while you're doing this, is good too. 

Now if only the upper boom was easier to lube.... the crimped assy means cable doesn't slip out like the lower boom.


----------



## marne (Jul 25, 2018)

I try to avoid using my stihl combi as much as possible, it really vibes like crazy. Pretty much prefer the Honda 435 over the stihl, so smooth but a heavy lump.
As av gloves I use tegera, expensive but worth it.


----------



## bfrazier (Jul 31, 2018)

Between my saw and weed eater at home I seem to have ended up with damaged hands. Now a month on after I stopped I still have swollen and tingling hands all night every night, a trigger finger that won't open up normally, carpal tunnel pains in my forearms, and a general weakness in my hands. Hoping it all might still improve, but surprised it has not done so much at all yet.

Anyone else had similar experience? Sure would like to hear about it.


----------



## mh9162013 (Jul 31, 2018)

bfrazier said:


> Between my saw and weed eater at home I seem to have ended up with damaged hands. Now a month on after I stopped I still have swollen and tingling hands all night every night, a trigger finger that won't open up normally, carpal tunnel pains in my forearms, and a general weakness in my hands. Hoping it all might still improve, but surprised it has not done so yet.
> 
> Anyone else had similar experience? Sure would like to hear about it.



How much work do you do at home? Must be a lot!

When I use my Bolens 110 string trimmer, it leaves my trigger hand numb in a manner of minutes due to the vibration. But I only use it once a week or so for about 45 minutes. I also alternate trigger hands. Oh, and the tingling/numb sensation goes away after just a few minutes of non-use.


----------



## bfrazier (Jul 31, 2018)

mh9162013 said:


> How much work do you do at home? Must be a lot!
> 
> When I use my Bolens 110 string trimmer, it leaves my trigger hand numb in a manner of minutes due to the vibration. But I only use it once a week or so for about 45 minutes. I also alternate trigger hands. Oh, and the tingling/numb sensation goes away after just a few minutes of non-use.



I bought some timerland/new home and (was) probably overdoing it - 4-6 hours a day for a few weeks. Have been living way too soft since I retired and jumped back in, I thought I'd season up, so Iignored it, instead I'm sidelined, and worried it's not getting better. I wonder if the people with bicycle type handle bars have a lot less vibration. I have a shoulder strap, but that's it - I hear what you about the weedeater being the true culprit.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 5, 2018)

bfrazier said:


> I bought some timerland/new home and (was) probably overdoing it - 4-6 hours a day for a few weeks. Have been living way too soft since I retired and jumped back in, I thought I'd season up, so Iignored it, instead I'm sidelined, and worried it's not getting better. I wonder if the people with bicycle type handle bars have a lot less vibration. I have a shoulder strap, but that's it - I hear what you about the weedeater being the true culprit.


The heavy and expensive full A/V frame trimmers like the fs310 & fs360 are going to be very smooth. I know I get it no vibes from my old fs550 with that type of frame.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 5, 2018)

I ran my badly vibrating fs250r with some new Stihl heavy A/V gloves yesterday and while my fingers tingled for 5 minutes afterward, that is far better than the Youngstown A/V gloves which have my hands tingling for an hour afterward, and tingling for 24 hours with regular gloves. At first, the Stihls are bulky and uncomfortable, but work well and you quickly get used to the bulk and don't notice it at all when working.


----------



## bfrazier (Aug 5, 2018)

sawfun said:


> I ran my badly vibrating fs250r with some new Stihl heavy A/V gloves yesterday and while my fingers tingled for 5 minutes afterward, that is far better than the Youngstown A/V gloves which have my hands tingling for an hour afterward, and tingling for 24 hours with regular gloves. At first, the Stihls are bulky and uncomfortable, but work well and you quickly get used to the bulk and don't notice it at all when working.


I tried the Stihl's on, made me feel like the Michelin Man.... but I guess the alternative is what Ihave now, painful swollen hands every morning.


Anybody here try the superior brand S10 Vibe????


----------



## sawfun (Aug 6, 2018)

bfrazier said:


> I tried the Stihl's on, made me feel like the Michelin Man.... but I guess the alternative is what Ihave now, painful swollen hands every morning.
> 
> 
> Anybody here try the superior brand S10 Vibe????


Those, look to be the same as the Stihls's, but about $10 less.


----------



## bfrazier (Aug 14, 2018)

Big News! It might not be your saw or your gloves! 

It might be a vitamin B12 deficiency. Went to Dr. Had blood test. That was it for me, and for my 79 year old Dad as well, once we put it all together. Might be tingling, numbness in fingers, hands, or even feet. Nerve damage may be permanent so don't put it off. Evidently 3% of us don't absorb enough B12 when we age.


----------



## bfrazier (Aug 14, 2018)

From Harvard Health: 

What harm can having too little of vitamin B12 do? Consider this: Over the course of two months, a 62-year-old man developed numbness and a “pins and needles” sensation in his hands, had trouble walking, experienced severe joint pain, began turning yellow, and became progressively short of breath. The cause was lack of vitamin B12 in his bloodstream, according to a case reportfrom Harvard-affiliated Massachusetts General Hospital published in _The New England Journal of Medicine_. It could have been worse—a severe vitamin B12 deficiency can lead to deep depression, paranoia and delusions, memory loss, incontinence, loss of taste and smell, and more_._


----------



## Snap (Aug 16, 2018)

Gel padded bicycle gloves solved my chainsaw numbness.


----------



## Snap (Oct 8, 2018)

Cope1024 said:


> I too used to ride bikes. I rode between 20-60 miles at a time. The numbing from riding without good gloves is a PITA, but it can lead to permanent nerve damage. I wonder if cycling gloves wouldn't work well for O P E use as well?



Absolutely. Just used mine to buck for a week. Gloves destroyed but hands survived.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Oct 8, 2018)

I ended up with tennis elbow from running my big snowblower. I now wear the straps and put a piece of 1/4" soft rubber in my gloves to help protect my palms.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 8, 2018)

FWIW, I got some cheap (like $5) AV gloves from China on ebay. Not super durable, but they help with running my 660. Real grippy, too. 

They look kind of like these $9 jobbies:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Anti-...hockproof-for-Drilling-Miner-Pro/202394932362


----------



## Snap (Oct 8, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


> FWIW, I got some cheap (like $5) AV gloves from China on ebay. Not super durable, but they help with running my 660. Real grippy, too.
> 
> They look kind of like these $9 jobbies:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Anti-...hockproof-for-Drilling-Miner-Pro/202394932362



Looks like something I saw in a horror movie.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 8, 2018)

The ones I got were green, so it would have been more "Gumby" or maybe "creature from the black lagoon."


----------



## Snap (Oct 8, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


> The ones I got were green, so it would have been more "Gumby" or maybe "creature from the black lagoon."


I had The Hulk in mind.


----------

